# best humidity for baby sulcata.



## y4433264336 (Sep 29, 2011)

whats the best level of humidity for baby sulcata??
my cage is about 54-60% during the day, and 68-75% at night. is that okay>>??


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 29, 2011)

Somewhere around 80% is the best...


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 29, 2011)

the higher the better in some cases.


----------



## Tom (Sep 29, 2011)

I have had the best results keeping it above 80% and an ambient of 80 degrees 24/7. I also provide a 100 degree basking spot for 12-14 hours each day. I also sun mine almost every day for 1-10 hours depending on their age and the weather. Once they are 6-8" I move them outside with a temp controlled shelter, full time.


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 29, 2011)

Toms the man when it comes to this.


----------



## Tom (Sep 29, 2011)

chase thorn said:


> Toms the man when it comes to this.



Ahh... {waves it away}

I'm just one guy who keeps tortoises and has one opinion. I learn more from the other people on this site than they learn from me by far. Others do it differently than me and have success too.

Thanks for the compliment...


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 29, 2011)

Tom said:


> chase thorn said:
> 
> 
> > Toms the man when it comes to this.
> ...



ive learned a lot from your experiments and your threads, tom!


----------



## Tom (Sep 29, 2011)

Haha, me too!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 29, 2011)

85% humidity is the optimum if you can get there. A 90 degree basking spot for a baby, 100 degrees for a yearling. 80 degrees ambient air temp. We all have different opinions on keeping babies. That doesn't mean anybody is wrong or right...just different...


----------

